

My Weekend Startup: Find Hot News Faster - karmafeeder
http://karmafeeder.com

======
makethetick
Why do people feel the need to compete for karma? It's not a competition.. if
you find/have something of interest, share it, if not, go find something
better to do..

~~~
karmafeeder
"karmafeeder" is meant somewhat tongue in cheek. Really it is just a better
news aggregator, that is all.

------
robinwarren
Hiya, I kind of get the interface but don't really know what I'm looking at.
Maybe something when a user first comes to the site to explain what's going
on? Specifically, where do the stories come from and what determines their
position on the page. And, some explanation of why I might 'log in with
Facebook'

Cheers, congrats on putting something out there.

~~~
karmafeeder
The site is basically just an RSS reader + voting system. These are sites that
constantly show up on HN front page and in other community news sites: the
idea is that you can repost from this site for instant karma.

The number of sites that I am pulling from is still kind of low. As I add more
sites, the story quantity will get higher and then I will look at ways to
increase story quality too.

The facebook auth is required to vote, which I need to add a prompt if you try
to vote before logging in.

Thanks for the feedback.

